# Sheet metal



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Has anyone used the Dynacorn floor pan? If so, how was the quality? I need to replace mine in our 65 project.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not a floor pan, but I bought a full passenger-side quarter panel from them for my 69. Good metal with a good e-coat on it. In terms of fit, it was very good everywhere except for two places 1) on the upper rear corner of the rear quarter window opening, it didn't quite meet up with the roof rail. I had to fill about and 1/8" to 1/4" gap with a small piece of metal. 2) the shape of the rear window opening in the lower right corner of the window was "off" - a different radius or something from the factory. The glass fit ok, but I had the -devil- of a time getting the reveal moulding clipped into that corner. It still kinda looks bad if you look at it closely. Other than those issues, I'm happy with the way it turned out --- and this was my first ever attempt at removing and replacing a complete quarter.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got a dynacorn hood and it fits very well so far* no floor pans though ...


----------

